# Show Us your Welders!



## RandyM

I thought it might be fun to see everyones welding set-ups. The little Cricket is set up for stainless. The 210 can do both steel and aluminum. Here are my welders and bench. Now! let's see YOURS!


----------



## Smudgemo

Maybe one day I'll step into the modern age.  And, maybe not...


----------



## RandyM

Thanks for posting Ryan. An hour after I posted this I got to thinking that I for got my O/A set-up. I might have to dig up a pic of it too.


----------



## Tony Wells

Randy, your shop is just too neat, and that's all there is to it!


----------



## ranch23

Tony Wells said:


> Randy, your shop is just too neat, and that's all there is to it!


Yes, you should invite us over........


----------



## Cheeseking

Dont do a ton of welding but it sure comes in handy when required.   Picked up this brand new Miller Maxstar 150 STL a few yrs ago at a cant pass up price.   First project was the stand.   Sized it for a $10 steel surface plate l had.   For a basement shop I find TIG is nice vs using stick to not smoke the place out.




Does double duty as a work surface next to my lathe.


----------



## pineyfolks

Here's mine for a little change of color..:lmao:, still dreaming of a plasma cutter. I did pick up a lift table that I use as my welding table, It will lift and swivel. I made a base so I can move it with my pallet jack


----------



## Maxx

My junk, no pic handy of the TIG/stick welder but you can see part of it on the first pic.
No pics of my o/a torches.


----------



## David

Here are my shop welders.  Miller Syncrowave 200 has Tig/Stick capabiity, Miller 210 Mig machine, miller 135 Mig machine, and my favorite once it it restored is a 1969 Lincoln SA 200 Red Face.  Also shown is the hypertherm PM 45 Plasma machine.

After seeing Randy's post I thought it would be a good time to pull the machines out and give them a cleaning and check the cooling fans.

David


----------



## RandyM

Tony Wells said:


> Randy, your shop is just too neat, and that's all there is to it!





ranch23 said:


> Yes, you should invite us over........



Well guys, you found my weakness. I do like things organized, makes the projects more fun. Oh, you guys do not need an invite as you are all welcome to stop by anytime.

- - - Updated - - -



Cheeseking said:


> Dont do a ton of welding but it sure comes in handy when required.   Picked up this brand new Miller Maxstar 150 STL a few yrs ago at a cant pass up price.   First project was the stand.   Sized it for a $10 steel surface plate l had.   For a basement shop I find TIG is nice vs using stick to not smoke the place out.
> Does double duty as a work surface next to my lathe.



Jacob, Now that is something I haven't seen before, welding on a surface rock. How does that work out for you? Oh, and that is a very nice stand, stainless?

- - - Updated - - -



pineyfolks said:


> Here's mine for a little change of color..:lmao:, still dreaming of a plasma cutter. I did pick up a lift table that I use as my welding table, It will lift and swivel. I made a base so I can move it with my pallet jack



William, Now I really like that lift table. That is a great idea and swivel ta boot, nice.

- - - Updated - - -



David said:


> Here are my shop welders.  Miller Syncrowave 200 has Tig/Stick capabiity, Miller 210 Mig machine, miller 135 Mig machine, and my favorite once it it restored is a 1969 Lincoln SA 200 Red Face.  Also shown is the hypertherm PM 45 Plasma machine.
> 
> After seeing Randy's post I thought it would be a good time to pull the machines out and give them a cleaning and check the cooling fans.
> 
> David



David, you have a very nice set-up there. You should be able to handle almost anything that comes your way interms of welding. Thanks for the post.

- - - Updated - - -



Maxx said:


> My junk, no pic handy of the MIG/stick welder but you can see part of it on the first pic.
> No pics of my o/a torches.



Max, I would love to comment your set up but, I am at work and if you post your photos anywhere else ohter than directly to the sight I can not see them. Thank you for joining in though.


----------



## Ray C

Pretty basic setup but it all works.  It's an Everlast PowerPro 200 (AC/DC TIG, Stick and Plasma) and a Lincoln AC/DC tombstone.  The cart is made of aluminum and was the first project I did after teaching myself to TIG weld for a few days. The front and top shelf are at a 10[SUP]o[/SUP] angle for convenience.  It's rock solid.  I've since added more storage boxes on the front and back.  All of the welding stuff is in one place.  






Ray


----------



## churchjw

Here is mine.




Jeff


----------



## danwsmith7

I have a Lincoln 225 as well... I like how yours is on a bench I would love to have mine stationary but my father's MIG and my TIG are mobile to get around cars in his body shop.


----------



## "Mike"

You guys are all too neat.  My welding stuff is scattered between the garage,  the  shed and the basement.  I will NOT show pics as it's a pig pen. Too many projects,  too much junk and NOT enough room.  Stick welder and one set of torches in the garage,  one mig welder and one set of torches in the shed.   Grinders,  drill presses,  lathe and another set of tools in basement.   Too much stuff.  Mike.


----------



## Rbeckett

OK, so now I gotta go out to the shop and snap some pics?  Or is my list good enough?  Ummm lets see if I can remember them all

1.) Lincoln V-100s
2.) Millermatic 210 mig with 3035 spool gun accessory
3.) Miller Econotig
4.) Hypertherm PM-1000 G3 with machine torch
5.) Century 135 110V/so Amp mig
6.) Bull dog 160 stick and Tig welder with Tig torch for ferrous metals.

After collecting all of these tools over a period of years I have supplemented them with specialized tooling from Van Sant enterprises.  Items such as coping tubes and tube positioners for rigging frames.  I also have an English wheel, a planishing gun and a small sheet metal brake for thinner material.  These tools all fit nicely with the 4X4 small shop machine from Torchmate.  I also have a small roller,  a thin material bender,  and a JD Squared tubing bender for fabbing up chassis in DOM 4130 or Hot rolled tube.  Welding and metal fab are my strong points since I am still very new at machining.

Bob


----------



## RandyM

Gee Guys, maybe you can help me out a little. What was the title of the thread? :lmao: Thanks for joining in though. And now that you listed them, do you use them?


----------



## Rbeckett

Sorry Randy.
I'll try and slip out to the shop in the morning and snap a few pics of the welders and my shop.  Right now it is a disaster area, but looking better all the time.  I did read the header, but I got lazy, so I appologize and will fix it asap...

Bob


----------



## RandyM

No harm done Bob, just having fun with ya. )


----------



## xman_charl

Use gas and 10 pound rolls, .030 wire ....nothing else

Charl


----------



## Old Iron

Heres all mine except my plasma cutter it is lurking around in the mess some where it is just like Randy's. I haven't used the Miller Stick/Tig/High freak in about 6 years but it still works. 

I use the portable ever so often and it has a K generator on it so it comes in handy when a Hurricane come along and knocks out the power for a few weeks.

I do use the MM 251 with spool gun and the old tomb stone Lincoln, But not a lot mostly use the mig.

Paul


----------



## Ironken

Found this old thread......equipment is my weakness. Figgered I would post my metal melters. L-R.... MM252 is set up with C15 for spray, Syncrowave 210, MM190 is my daily driver set up with C25 for lighter stuff and my Spectrum 375.


----------



## abrace

Ironken said:


> View attachment 124912
> 
> 
> Found this old thread......equipment is my weakness. Figgered I would post my metal melters. L-R.... MM252 is set up with C15 for spray, Syncrowave 210, MM190 is my daily driver set up with C25 for lighter stuff and my Spectrum 375.




Someone must own some stock in Miller


----------



## Ironken

My wife thinks so


----------



## Ed.

Seeing as this post has been bumped up from a few years ago, I might as well add to it. Here are my 2 welders, a Miller Auto Invision 456 and a Everlast 256P


----------



## RandyM

Ed. said:


> Seeing as this post has been bumped up from a few years ago, I might as well add to it. Here are my 2 welders, a Miller Auto Invision 456 and a Everlast 256P



There is no statute of limitations on threads. resurrecting old threads is encouraged. Oh, nice machines and carts, thanks for posting.


----------



## RobertHaas

My MillerMatic and my synchro wave do the lions share of fab work, I also have a Thermo Dynamics plasma cutter. I built this cart to hold the Mig and the Plasma Cutter as well as some misc. stuff like the spool gun and supplies. 

Painted it miller Blue just to balance it out.


----------



## GarageGuy

Here are mine.  Everlast Power Pro 256 AC/DC TIG stick, and plasma, and a Hobart BetaMig 2510.  Under the Everlast there is a Miller water cooler for the TIG torch, and behind that a refrigerated air dryer for plasma and powder coating.  The cart is aluminum, and was the first project I did when the TIG welder was new 4 years ago.

GG


----------



## gr8legs

OK, I'll play too!

I don't weld a lot so this first pic is the usual configuration of the 'welding corner' - the machines are behind all this stuff in the foreground - the surface grinder (which I also don't use much and needs to be re-positioned somewhere, but where?), the bandsaw, turret punch, finger brake and shear. You can just see a bit of the stick welder cable hung over the window behind the white shrouded object - that's a clue!




So I moved all the camouflage away from the corner to reveal most of the welding machines: A Lincoln Idealarc 250 (the classic roundtop I learned on at night school), a Miller 180 Syncrowave on top of it, the plasma cutter to the right and the welding table (with a Lincoln 100 and Miller spot welder hiding underneath) on the right. The welding table is a rollaround that also carries an assortment of filler material and stick welding rods. All of this stuff is situated near the door so I can do most of the smoky, sparky welding outside - and also near the power panel. 




There isn't room for the mig welder with the others, so it lives under the workbench on the other side of the shop. I set the height of the workbench to allow exactly enough clearance for the CO2 cylinder to slip under there.




This mig is a Miller 250 - which I eventually figured out was Miller's 'orphan' machine - they quickly came out with an improved version (the 251) that runs and starts better - oh well, someday I'll change to a better machine - maybe it'll be red instead of blue?




And of course, the usual assortment of Oxy-Acetylene stuff that I forgot to photograph.

If you're wondering, it took about 3 minutes to clear the equipment from in front of the welding corner - and it gave me a chance to sweep the floor for the first time in several months. I leave clearance space in front of the machines and I can actually get to the welders with all the other equipment in front of them - I just couldn't take the picture!

Stu


----------



## Ironken

That is a Millermatic 250X......you may consider using some C25. It may run a bit better for ya than CO2. You mentioned going Red. I've owned a small fleet of both and ran tons of each. Some of the Red ones are imported now and the Blue ones for the most part are ASSEMBLED here. For me, that matters. None have been bad machines although I had a Lincoln PowerMig 180 (industrial version) as my small machine and now have all Blue. I gotta say, my Millermatic 190 is a better piece of equipment. The Red one would overheat and trip before the Blue one but, I'm not nice to them as far as duty cycle goes. If you are looking for a replacement for your 250X, my 252 is a beast. I am very pleased. I have that machine set up with C15 and use it just for spray. It hasn't even wimpered, even when the gun is hotter than the hubs of hell.


----------



## Superburban

A Hobart 4 KW generator, 200 amp dc welding, powered by a Wisconsin v4. Also has on board air, and plenty of tool storage, and space for oxy/ acc tanks. Working on transferring it to a 77 Dodge 4x4 clubcab chassis. Will have an 8K PTO winch on the front, and a 12K electric under the bed, going out the rear. The red & white with stripe will be the final color.


----------



## Ironken

I LOVE THAT!


----------



## Mark in Indiana

There are some cool looking welders here. Here's my 1960 Sears Craftsman OXY/ACET set. I bought it over 25 years ago and used it on a hobby bases up until 5 years ago. Only because I haven't had access to welding gas until now (I won a set of tanks, with papers at an auction yesterday).


----------



## strantor

Ed. said:


> Here are my 2 welders, a Miller Auto Invision 456 and a *Everlast 256P*





GarageGuy said:


> Here are mine.  *Everlast Power Pro 256 AC/DC TIG stick, and plasma,*


How do you guys like those everlast welders? Especially the powerpro TIG/Stick/Plasma? That welder has been on my wish list for 2yrs or so.


----------



## strantor

My daily driver is a crafstman wire feed welder, not worth showing. And I have an old oxy/'settlin torch. 

But you guys might like this: it's a long-reach resistive spot welder that I made out of microwave oven transformers and scrap wire. It puts out over 3,000A and will spot weld steel up 1/8" thick.









I made it so that I could make this; a portable console for a training simulator that I designed:


----------



## FOMOGO

My old school tig, about 300#, plenty of power. I've had the 250 mig for 20yrs, also have a Miller big 40, 400amp, gas powered stick machine with generater. I have a lot in common with old stuff. Mike


----------



## Mark in Indiana

All,
I'm glad to see that there is an interest in vintage welders. There are some cool looking ones, just like cool looking milling machines, vises, etc. Over the past 3 years, I've bought I sold several AC welders. I thought that I'd share pictures of some of them.
The Airco (first picture) was my favorite AC buzz box because it had infinite settings and it was only 12" tall. 
The Hobart ACDC LX (next to last picture), is my current stick welder. It's a joy to use. I plan to order a new face plate for it, to make it look as close to new as I can.


----------



## Cmesler

Pardon all the dust/dirt but here's a few of ours. 
Miller 350p with spool gun
Hypertherm powermax 105
Miller bobcat 225


----------



## zmotorsports

Here are my machines.



From left to right, Miller Dynasty DX300 TigRunner, Miller MM251, ESAB PCM-875 plasma cutter on cart and under the cart is my Miller Passport.

Mike.


----------



## GarageGuy

strantor said:


> How do you guys like those everlast welders? Especially the powerpro TIG/Stick/Plasma? That welder has been on my wish list for 2yrs or so.


I like mine a lot.  It has a very stable, smooth arc, and is easy to use.  I very rarely use the stick or plasma features.  Mostly AC/DC TIG.  

I bought a small air cooled torch to go along with the behemoth water cooled torch that came with the unit.  It works great up to 150 amps, and is much easier to control.  I do more small welding than large, but I have cranked it up a couple of times welding large aluminum castings.

GG

Sent using Tapatalk from someplace deep inside the garage


----------



## markba633csi

Not to be outclassed by all the new-fangled stuff, here's mine- I just got it, haven't hooked it up yet, but I tested it at the seller's house and it does great beads.  Been in his family for decades he said, built 3 trailers with it and a bunch of other stuff...It's older than me!


----------



## Superburban

I would buy that one just to look good in the corner.

Here is my old General Electric 200 amp Dc welder. Not sure if the Wisconsin VF3, and the welder are an original set, or not. It seems like the base (that someone welded to a set of wheels), is made for the set, but they are connected by 4 belts.

I have searched, but not able to find any information on the welder.


----------



## BGHansen

Here's my new AHP 200x TIG welder and bench.  Still lots of learning to do.  Pictured are my first attempts at Aluminum, 0.023" sheet metal and 3/16" CRS.

Bruce


----------



## Smithdoor

105 amp flux core welder less than one month old
Welding coat and hood over 40 years old
My old machine ran away one night and only needed a small machine today

Dave


----------



## markba633csi

I've heard good things about those AHP 200x's.  Their address is the same as Everlast's so it looks like 
possibly the same company.  Or a spinoff company.  We'll see how they hold up. Some inverter types don't.
Mark S.


----------



## rwm

Home made spot welder:







I could post a pic of my Miller Dynasty but that would be boring.
BTW that stainless cover started life as a refrigerator door. The heavy cable is from a boat and the transformer came from a MWave my wife found curb cruising.
Robert


----------



## Silverbullet

Well now , I've got a Sears a.c.,dc 230 amp stick, a mag a mig from Sweden holds 10 and maybe 30 lb rolls of wire it's made with a cart for the gas bottle. And a Clarke spool gun WELDER with or without gas, and my esab 875 plasma cutter both on a cart I made with a shelf for the abrasive chop saw and bottle plus CLAMPS and extra spools of wire , helmets and leathers.


----------



## Superburban

There is always this one that has been floating around the internet.


----------



## strantor

Superburban said:


> There is always this one that has been floating around the internet



LOL. There are some surprisingly low Tech ways to weld. You can actually stick weld with just a car battery. Works better with 2 in series. Just bring some welding rods along on your next offroad excursion; as long as you have jumper cables, you won't need anything more for impromptu roadside repair.


----------



## Smithdoor

I like the gloves used
Look like a old buzz box less the box and works too.

Dave



Superburban said:


> There is always this one that has been floating around the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133344
> View attachment 133345
> View attachment 133346


----------



## Superburban

My mind completes the picture. No goggles or any type of eye protection, and the other end of the line is connected with battery clamps to the service side of the the power line.

As for buzz,   I can picture that thing walking around by itself.


----------



## markba633csi

I wonder if he got a warranty with that? 
MS


----------



## brino

markba633csi said:


> Not to be outclassed by all the new-fangled stuff, here's mine- I just got it,






I think I saw a bunch of those chasing Dr. Who! 
-brino


----------



## FOMOGO

brino said:


> I think I saw a bunch of those chasing Dr. Who!
> -brino



     I was going to say it looks like something from Flash Gordon, or perhaps Gods switch-board. Very cool looking machine. Mike


----------



## brino

Dalek that's the name:


----------



## brino

Okay, here's mine (I gotta counter all that blue above )
Sorry, but I cannot get a straight-on picture without moving a pile of other equipment.
From left to right:
-BOC oxy-acetylene rig,
-Everlast WRC-300A torch cooler,
-Everlast 250EX AC/DC TIG/stick,
-Century AC stick,
-Lincoln MigPak 180,




Two gas cylinders and tube of rods(covered by a coffee can) are on the back of the table.

The Everlast front plastic shield had some acetone drip on it from something I was cleaning on the table....it now has a cloudy appearance in that drip shape......I guess that's why it has a shield?!?!

The welding table was a temporary build(yeah right!) about 25 years ago when I only had the Century and almost no money. The casters came surplus, the upright tubes are conduit from an abandon electrical service at our first house, the top and bottom shelf were scrap telecom cabinet doors from work. The top is drooping in the middle from too many heavy things over the years. I have an old cast saw table waiting to take over this duty....I just need the time.

I have also built a microwave-oven transformer based spot welder.


It does not get used regularly and was in the shed....the reason for the condensation rust.
I have another transformer that I can add in parallel to get more current.
The tips are used-up MIG contacts.

-brino


----------



## CraigB1960

strantor said:


> How do you guys like those everlast welders? Especially the powerpro TIG/Stick/Plasma? That welder has been on my wish list for 2yrs or so.


I have the Everlast 255 EXT, really like it.  I am practicing stick welding to get better.  My TIG welding is fairly good now.

One thing I can say, it is very hard to beat the customer service from Everlast.  Buy directly from them (either call them or go through one of their Reps. like Mark (Lugweld).   Not only do you get a good discount, you get that direct line from a service standpoint.


----------



## CraigB1960

Superburban said:


> My mind completes the picture. No goggles or any type of eye protection, and the other end of the line is connected with battery clamps to the service side of the the power line.
> 
> As for buzz,   I can picture that thing walking around by itself.


No eye protection...particle or UV, no gloves and skin protection.  Electrical is very dangerous.  The welds look very substandard...so hopefully not a load bearing structure...though it looks to be perhaps scaffolding.

I take it that this is from India?  There are a lot of electrocutions there.  A lot of dangerous practices.  For instance, their substations have bus bars/wires that are low to ground with easy touch potential.  It is sad that practices like that still exist, but when you have to provide for your family.....

Makes one value our safety standards and equipment.


----------



## strantor

rwm said:


> Home made spot welder:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW that stainless cover started life as a refrigerator door. The heavy cable is from a boat and the transformer came from a MWave my wife found curb cruising.
> Robert



That looks nice!



brino said:


> I have also built a microwave-oven transformer based spot welder.
> View attachment 133382
> 
> It does not get used regularly and was in the shed....the reason for the condensation rust.
> I have another transformer that I can add in parallel to get more current.
> The tips are used-up MIG contacts.
> 
> -brino



I never met anyone else that made one of these, and now there are 3 of us in this thread. That's pretty cool! great minds think alike.
I learned a lot in the process of building mine. Did a lot of research on the commercial units used in production; they are something else entirely.
I want to make a bigger and better version, a DC capacitive dump kind with current control.
The AC-powered microwave transformer type fuses metal together no doubt, but the required weld time is so long that the heat travels far out from the weld.


----------



## rwm

I thought about using a capacitor with a diode in addition. Is there any risk it could explode from the rapid discharge? Where could that be found?
R


----------



## strantor

rwm said:


> I thought about using a capacitor with a diode in addition. Is there any risk it could explode from the rapid discharge? Where could that be found?
> R


I will not go on the eternal public record of the internet and say that "there is NO risk it could explode from rapid discharge," However, I would be very surprised and confused if I saw a capacitor explode from rapid discharge. When capacitors explode, it's usually because they started leaking electrons through the dielectric, either because they are old or because higher than rated voltage was applied to them. 

Not just any 'ol cap would work for this, as the discharge rate (the discharge current, actually, hence the rate) would be limited by the capacitor itself, especially from the DC resistance of its legs/terminals. You would need some capacitors designed for high current, and with a very low ESR. something like these averox IGBT snubber caps:


(note the huge tabs, good for high current)
You would need several of these in parallel. I haven't done any math on it, but I'm guessing~10 of these things in parallel could dump a few 10s of thousands of amps for a few mS.


----------



## Riotwarrior

My turn....

New here...i have welding machines but do not yet call myself a welder....

Just made this cart from crap about the yard. Holds my Old Miller AC Spot they call it...my Mastercraft 110v MIG was a gift...and my Weldking Coolcut 30 also a gift...actually even the Miller was a gift.

Cant figure out upload image...well its my avitar...


----------



## Riotwarrior

My turn....

New here...i have welding machines but do not yet call myself a welder....

Just made this cart from crap about the yard. Holds my Old Miller AC Spot they call it...my Mastercraft 110v MIG was a gift...and my Weldking Coolcut 30 also a gift...actually even the Miller was a gift.

Cant figure out upload image...well its my avitar...


----------



## BGHansen

Took advantage of a 10% off coupon from Tractor Supply Company and bought a Hobart 190 Handler for $630.  A buddy at work has the 140, 110V version, spoke highly of it.  The Hobart is replacing a 30 year old HF 140 that I could never get to feed wire at a consistent feed.  Pretty happy with the Hobart so far; cart is from HF.

Bruce


----------



## Joncooey

These are my two workhorses; Big Haggis and Little Haggis.  I named them after my Aunt and my Mom. 
  Back in England during WWll that's what their nick names were in school.  Seems they even had brats back in the 40's. 
  Anyway, mom's proud.
  The young guys jive me about not having modern equipment; they all have Lincoln Rangers, Miller Bobcats, etc.; but I tell them, 'come back in 5 years and we'll see how much life you have left in those lawnmower engines.' 
  The one on the left is Little Haggis; she's got a flat-head Continental engine and dates from the late 40's early 50's.  About a gallon per hour;She welds the best too. 
  The one on the right, Big Haggis is a Kubota Diesel and dates from around the late 70's; about 1/2 gallon per hour.   I've used Rangers, etc.; these things are head and shoulders above.  They weigh in at close to 2,000 lbs so, I have a little Canox (Miller) 200 that I picked up for the trailer too.  Always need back up.
  Also have a Linde/Union Carbide 300 Stick/Tig/Plasma Needle Arc for the shop and a little 220 volt Lincoln Migpak155 (predecessor of the 180).  It needs to be upgraded, but still has it's place for small jobs and tack welds.
  And, of course, you need Oxy/Acetelene.


----------



## TOOLMASTER

BGHansen said:


> Took advantage of a 10% off coupon from Tractor Supply Company and bought a Hobart 190 Handler for $630.  A buddy at work has the 140, 110V version, spoke highly of it.  The Hobart is replacing a 30 year old HF 140 that I could never get to feed wire at a consistent feed.  Pretty happy with the Hobart so far; cart is from HF.
> 
> Bruce


THE price has tripled since I bought one


----------



## Superburban

Here is my first welder, I bought it many years ago. Powered by a hand cranks Wisconsin V4. I have never been able to find any information. Only thing I could find, is that it was available as a PTO driven welder on a willeys back in the 50's

Edit: I added a few more pics, The red one is not mine, but basically the same welder that was an option for willeys jeep, back in the 50s.


----------



## pgk

Here are a couple of mine.


----------



## Ironken

pgk said:


> Here are a couple of mine.



No toy welders in that shop! You are a man after my own heart.....I see the rag between your gas mixer and your Dynasty so you don't scratch it up.

I heard those Dynasty's have big problems. Let me take it off your hands and save you some trouble. I'll send you my toy Syncrowave to replace it. Of course I'm making you this offer "just to help you out".

Just kidding.....I'm envious!


----------



## richl

They aren't pretty, old Miller buzz box, Lincoln sp150 mig welder, and a Lincoln portable mig welder




Rich


----------



## pgk

Hahaha, Ironken thank you I really appreciate your willingness to help a fellow forum member out.  It's nice to know that there are people who really care about helping their fellow man out! lol And yes I've heard all the horror story's about how bad the Dynasty 300 is or was, guess I better knock on wood, been running like a top since I bought it new well over a decade ago.. Those Syncrowaves are still awesome power supplies, I had a couple of 250's over the years, great machines..  At least if they break in most cases they can be repaired with out the huge repair bills that inverters sometimes have.  I'm pretty sure I bought the ESAB back in the 90's it was one of their first inverters, DC tig, stick & mig.. Guess I better replace that red rag with a blue one! LOL


----------



## Ironken

pgk said:


> Hahaha, Ironken thank you I really appreciate your willingness to help a fellow forum member out.  It's nice to know that there are people who really care about helping their fellow man out! lol And yes I've heard all the horror story's about how bad the Dynasty 300 is or was, guess I better knock on wood, been running like a top since I bought it new well over a decade ago.. Those Syncrowaves are still awesome power supplies, I had a couple of 250's over the years, great machines..  At least if they break in most cases they can be repaired with out the huge repair bills that inverters sometimes have.  I'm pretty sure I bought the ESAB back in the 90's it was one of their first inverters, DC tig, stick & mig.. Guess I better replace that red rag with a blue one! LOL



I'm just here to help. My Syncrowave is a new 210 which is an inverter machine. I'm finding myself wanting for a bigger Dynasty....don't get me wrong, this unit is nice but, becoming a little small at times. A Dynasty like yours is on the short list, right up there with a cnc plasma table, a bigger bandsaw and a bottle of unicorn farts.


----------



## pgk

Yes, I have one of those lists also.  You might want to try a helium mix if you find that you need a little more heat with that 210? I have found that even as little as 20% helium added to argon makes quite big difference and still have good arc control and starts.. I came really close to buying a Torchmate CNC years ago, but just couldn't justify the price or the space in my little garage. I see that Lincoln bought them out.. I have heard that Trucutcnc.com makes a nice setup also.

Pete


----------



## Ironken

pgk said:


> Yes, I have one of those lists also.  You might want to try a helium mix if you find that you need a little more heat with that 210? I have found that even as little as 20% helium added to argon makes quite big difference and still have good arc control and starts.. I came really close to buying a Torchmate CNC years ago, but just couldn't justify the price or the space in my little garage. I see that Lincoln bought them out.. I have heard that Trucutcnc.com makes a nice setup also.
> 
> Pete



Thanks Pete, I am actually looking for a Craigslist cylinder to swap out for some 25% He right now. I am in the market for a 2x2 plasma table and like you, I'm to the rafters with equipment. I am looking at the Baileigh PT-22. My uses would be for gussets and flanges. Its small footprint is what I really like.


----------



## pgk

Ken, I just saw your post of your welders, Dagone looks like your a Miller Dealer!! LOL Nice!!!


----------



## Ironken

pgk said:


> Ken, I just saw your post of your welders, Dagone looks like your a Miller Dealer!! LOL Nice!!!



Thanks, my wife is very tolerant of my equipment addiction.


----------



## Downunder Bob

Superburban said:


> There is always this one that has been floating around the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 133344
> View attachment 133345
> View attachment 133346



I have actually seen this being done in India on quite a few occasions, also watched some guys using oxy gear, they had the oxygen in cylinders, but made their acetylene as they went using carbide and water, safety is almost non existent. bare feet, legs and arms no gloves no helmet or goggles. A pair of shorts and a torn "T" shirt is all they wear.


----------



## Downunder Bob

Hoping someone can help, I have a Cigweld Transmig 175i Multi Process Inverter Welder. the book claims that it can do stick, Mig, and Tig. I have tried it out on stick and yes it works quite well, although I can't really see the need when the Mig also works very well. I do occasionl;y use the stick when I want to run a special rod such as hard facing, very occasionally. I tried the Tig with a borrowed torch and was not impressed, most likely my fault.

I have tried using the Mig side for aluminium, and yes it works, but bird nesting is a huge problem. So I'm thinking a spoolgun is the way to go. However the dealers here say there is no spoolgun available for it. So I'm asking does anyone have any experience with adapting an aftermarket spoolgun to such a machine and how should it be done?


----------



## strantor

bobshobby said:


> So I'm asking does anyone have any experience with adapting an aftermarket spoolgun to such a machine and how should it be done?


Nope. What aluminum do you want to weld with the spoolgun? I hope its not thin gauge. anything smaller than 1/8" (and probably 1/8" too) is going to be tough with a spoolgun. That's the problem I ran into trying to weld on boats. Had to teach myself to TIG aluminum. Never did get consistently good at welding 16ga aluminum but I did spend a lot of time trying, and in the process discovered my new favorite welding process. TIG is awesome. If your machine is capable, in my humble opinion, your time and money would be better spent teaching yourself to TIG. Sorry I couldn't answer your spoolgun question.


----------



## Ironken

bobshobby said:


> Hoping someone can help, I have a Cigweld Transmig 175i Multi Process Inverter Welder. the book claims that it can do stick, Mig, and Tig. I have tried it out on stick and yes it works quite well, although I can't really see the need when the Mig also works very well. I do occasionl;y use the stick when I want to run a special rod such as hard facing, very occasionally. I tried the Tig with a borrowed torch and was not impressed, most likely my fault.
> 
> I have tried using the Mig side for aluminium, and yes it works, but bird nesting is a huge problem. So I'm thinking a spoolgun is the way to go. However the dealers here say there is no spoolgun available for it. So I'm asking does anyone have any experience with adapting an aftermarket spoolgun to such a machine and how should it be done?



I am not familiar with Cigweld. Unfortunately, some machines require a control box while others, just various connectors. Possibly check with Tweco.


----------



## Joncooey

bobshobby said:


> Hoping someone can help, I have a Cigweld Transmig 175i Multi Process Inverter Welder. the book claims that it can do stick, Mig, and Tig. I have tried it out on stick and yes it works quite well, although I can't really see the need when the Mig also works very well. I do occasionl;y use the stick when I want to run a special rod such as hard facing, very occasionally. I tried the Tig with a borrowed torch and was not impressed, most likely my fault.
> 
> I have tried using the Mig side for aluminium, and yes it works, but bird nesting is a huge problem. So I'm thinking a spoolgun is the way to go. However the dealers here say there is no spoolgun available for it. So I'm asking does anyone have any experience with adapting an aftermarket spoolgun to such a machine and how should it be done?


Hi Bob;   I am not too practiced running aluminum in the mig but I do know that they make a Teflon whip liner to replace your standard issue coiled steel liner when you are using aluminum.  Offers less drag, I guess.  I know that they are available for the Lincoln MigPaks anyway.


----------



## Downunder Bob

Joncooey said:


> Hi Bob;   I am not too practiced running aluminum in the mig but I do know that they make a Teflon whip liner to replace your standard issue coiled steel liner when you are using aluminum.  Offers less drag, I guess.  I know that they are available for the Lincoln MigPaks anyway.



Thanks Jon, yes I'm familiar with the teflon liner, and Cigweld do have one available for my machine, and I may yet have to go that way. Unfortubately, I'm told, that it does not completely eliminate the problem of birdnesting. I would still prefer the spoolgun as the easiest and best solution, but if not available , then, needs must, the teflon liner will maybe have to do.


----------



## Ironken

bobshobby said:


> Thanks Jon, yes I'm familiar with the teflon liner, and Cigweld do have one available for my machine, and I may yet have to go that way. Unfortubately, I'm told, that it does not completely eliminate the problem of birdnesting. I would still prefer the spoolgun as the easiest and best solution, but if not available , then, needs must, the teflon liner will maybe have to do.



You may be less than impressed with the teflon liner setup. A few things to consider......keep the lead very straight, use U-groove drive rolls, small diameter wires are a nogo and 4043......forget it......not enough column strength to be pushed that far. 5356 does have a bit more column strength and may help with feeding issues. I have had some success feeding aluminum this way by enlarging the contact tip slightly. This can reduce drag when things heat up.


----------



## matthewsx

gr8legs said:


> OK, I'll play too!
> 
> I don't weld a lot so this first pic is the usual configuration of the 'welding corner' - the machines are behind all this stuff in the foreground - the surface grinder (which I also don't use much and needs to be re-positioned somewhere, but where?), the bandsaw, turret punch, finger brake and shear. You can just see a bit of the stick welder cable hung over the window behind the white shrouded object - that's a clue!
> 
> View attachment 126488
> 
> 
> So I moved all the camouflage away from the corner to reveal most of the welding machines: A Lincoln Idealarc 250 (the classic roundtop I learned on at night school), a Miller 180 Syncrowave on top of it, the plasma cutter to the right and the welding table (with a Lincoln 100 and Miller spot welder hiding underneath) on the right. The welding table is a rollaround that also carries an assortment of filler material and stick welding rods. All of this stuff is situated near the door so I can do most of the smoky, sparky welding outside - and also near the power panel.
> 
> View attachment 126489
> 
> 
> There isn't room for the mig welder with the others, so it lives under the workbench on the other side of the shop. I set the height of the workbench to allow exactly enough clearance for the CO2 cylinder to slip under there.
> 
> View attachment 126490
> 
> 
> This mig is a Miller 250 - which I eventually figured out was Miller's 'orphan' machine - they quickly came out with an improved version (the 251) that runs and starts better - oh well, someday I'll change to a better machine - maybe it'll be red instead of blue?
> 
> View attachment 126491
> 
> 
> And of course, the usual assortment of Oxy-Acetylene stuff that I forgot to photograph.
> 
> If you're wondering, it took about 3 minutes to clear the equipment from in front of the welding corner - and it gave me a chance to sweep the floor for the first time in several months. I leave clearance space in front of the machines and I can actually get to the welders with all the other equipment in front of them - I just couldn't take the picture!
> 
> Stu



I have a Millermatic 250, not the "X" version I thought it just wasn't a very good machine until I figured out to change the rusty wire spool. I also have one of those Lincoln "tombstone" welders somebody gave to me, I'll have to fire it up someday. 

I've lost two oxy/acetylene setups over the years, the last one went with my shop when I sold it because the buyer wanted me to throw it in. The one that really hurts though is the set-up my dad used to build his airplane, that one was on a cart he welded up himself.

Cheers,

John


----------



## matthewsx

Sorry, it's actually a 150, gets the job done though!


----------



## Janderso

My Miller AC/DC 220 and the Hypertherm Powermax XP 45 will arrive on Wednesday.
There is a spot on the bottom of the cart.
That covers, Mig, AC/DC Tig, Stick, Plasma-gouging, clean cutting etc.
Love it.


----------



## DavidR8

My Millermatic 130. Works well for my needs. 
I want a small TIG welder tho. Looking at an Everlast in the near future. 







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pgk

Dave,
Not sure how much Tig welding you plan on doing but I bought one of these a couple years ago, https://www.amazon.com/PRIMEWELD-TIG225X-Stick-Welder-Warranty/dp/B07BXHRBQ8 and for what it cost I'm very impressed with it. I have had  Dynasty 300 DX for years  and wanted something for up to our cabin to be able to makes repairs without having to call someone and pay big bucks for something I could do myself. I'm not knocking Miller at all they make a nice product, I just didn't want to spend huge dollars on a welder that might get used a half dozen times a year.  At 225 Amps it easily does 1/4 inch aluminum, and has a very smooth arc, the H.F. isn't quite as strong as a Dynasty but is sufficient to get the job done.  Three year warranty and customer service if needed I have heard is excellent.
Pete




DavidR8 said:


> My Millermatic 130. Works well for my needs.
> I want a small TIG welder tho. Looking at an Everlast in the near future.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


ave


----------



## DavidR8

pgk said:


> Dave,
> Not sure how much Tig welding you plan on doing but I bought one of these a couple years ago, https://www.amazon.com/PRIMEWELD-TIG225X-Stick-Welder-Warranty/dp/B07BXHRBQ8 and for what it cost I'm very impressed with it. I have had  Dynasty 300 DX for years  and wanted something for up to our cabin to be able to makes repairs without having to call someone and pay big bucks for something I could do myself. I'm not knocking Miller at all they make a nice product, I just didn't want to spend huge dollars on a welder that might get used a half dozen times a year.  At 225 Amps it easily does 1/4 inch aluminum, and has a very smooth arc, the H.F. isn't quite as strong as a Dynasty but is sufficient to get the job done.  Three year warranty and customer service if needed I have heard is excellent.
> Pete


Thanks Pete, I _think _I saw those while searching for an aluminum capable TIG. 
I'd like to have aluminum capability without breaking the bank. Thanks for the positive referral!


----------



## erikmannie

My favorite type of welding is oxyacetylene. I have medium and heavy duty Victor torches. I like brazing even better!


----------



## erikmannie

My second favorite type of welding is stick (except for the E4043 electrodes). This is a Miller Thunderbolt 210 and it does _*not*_ run E6010.


----------



## erikmannie

I use TIG for carbon steel less than .050", aluminum, titanium and stainless. I appreciate the usefulness of TIG, but I find the setup to be annoying  because there are so many steps. This high mileage Miller Dynasty 210DX was my best friend until I got a lathe. It is an absolute bombproof workhorse and runs stick electrodes like a dream. _*Very*_ nice to stick weld with.


----------



## erikmannie

I MIG when I am in a hurry. I use .035" ER70S-2. This Millermatic 252 is another bombproof workhorse. You gotta love a transformer welder.


----------



## erikmannie

My welders live behind my benchtop milling machine. They are all on carts, and I roll whichever cart that I need for a particular welding job over to the welding table. I always roll all of the carts away when I use the milling machine so that chips or cutting fluid don't get on my welding carts. I usually machine on steel, and cutting fluid and chips do make a mess over there.


----------



## ezduzit

Millermatic 211 mig, Miller Dynasty 200DX tig and Hypertherm 45XP plasma cutter. Small Kennedy cabinet on cart of my design and build.


----------



## General Zod

Weekend garage warrior/Home Hobbyist here.

HTP Invertig 400
HTP Invertig 221
HTP ProPulse 300
HTP ProPulse 200 x2 (one isn't mine, I bought it for my Dad)
HTP ProPulse 220MTS
HTP Inverarc 200TLP with water-cooled stinger (only one on the whole planet!)
HTP Microcut 875SC


----------



## NCjeeper

Quite a line up there Zod.


----------



## General Zod

NCjeeper said:


> Quite a line up there Zod.


Thank you.


----------



## pgk

Quite the home hobbyist Oscar!! lol Have you broke in that Propulse 300 yet?

Pete


----------



## General Zod

pgk said:


> Quite the home hobbyist Oscar!! lol Have you broke in that Propulse 300 yet?
> 
> Pete



My name is General Zod!        It's just barely getting broken in, lol.   I was running the iCold pulsed-spray program just recently for the very first time, and it is absolutely killer!!


----------



## pgk

Hahahaha Okay General Zod!  That is one sweet power supply, actually you have quite a few sweet power supplies! Enjoy!! 
PS; Just got back into Analog, picked up a VPI Prime, having a blast listening to a lot of old albums.


----------



## Ed.

General Zod said:


> Weekend garage warrior/Home Hobbyist here.
> 
> HTP Invertig 400
> HTP Invertig 221
> HTP ProPulse 300
> HTP ProPulse 200 x2 (one isn't mine, I bought it for my Dad)
> HTP ProPulse 220MTS
> HTP Inverarc 200TLP with water-cooled stinger (only one on the whole planet!)
> HTP Microcut 875SC



You have way too many nice toys!


----------



## brino

Ed. said:


> You have way too many nice toys!



That Sir, is NOT possible! 
-brino


----------



## frugalguido

That HTP Invertig 400 is quite the machine, isn't it!  I wish my 221 had that type of user interface, that is the only thing I hate about the 221is the interface.


----------



## General Zod

Oh yea it's a beast!  Can't wait until I get a phase converter to run it on 3-Φ input power!    The 221 is bordering on 10yr old technology;  I'm sure the next generation of 200A class TIG fro Stel will be better.


----------



## DavidR8

Currently debating between the Alpha 201 and the Everlast 185DV. 
Both are sold out at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General Zod

DavidR8 said:


> Currently debating between the Alpha 201 and the Everlast 185DV.
> Both are sold out at the moment.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



It's a blessing in disguise.  If I had a nickel for every neverlast horror story I heard on the forums......


----------



## DavidR8

General Zod said:


> It's a blessing in disguise. If I had a nickel for every neverlast horror story I heard on the forums......



The Alpha definitely get high marks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General Zod

DavidR8 said:


> The Alpha definitely get high marks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It does, and AHP is partially owned by the guy(s) who own neverlast.  I still read *posts*, even recently, about shotty customer service from neverlast.  You'd think by now they'd have upp'd their game.


----------



## NCjeeper

Never had issues with my everlast machines. Customer service used to be great. I guess it is not now?


----------



## General Zod

I'm not a customer so I can only refer to anecdotal evidence thorugh forum posts, but the evidence is there that it is still lacking.  Please refer to that post I linked in case you haven't already.


----------



## brino

General Zod said:


> It's a blessing in disguise. If I had a nickel for every neverlast horror story I heard on the forums......





General Zod said:


> I'm not a customer so I can only refer to anecdotal evidence thorugh forum posts, but the evidence is there



I am sure I could find slanderous web posts against any maker of any product.
I put more trust in first hand experience.

My personal experience with Everlast has been FANTASTIC!

I got a great TIG machine and cooler from them several years ago.
Then since that went well I also bought a plasma torch from them last year.
I have nothing but good things to say about their products.
Great price, very fast shipping, everything was packaged well.
Good instructions for set-up and use.
Both machines and their accessories are well built and have worked flawlessly!

I have never needed a true support claim.
However, after I got the TIG machine I was afraid of burning up the original paper copy of the full manual in the shop.
I saw that the manual was not available on their web site as the machine was newer.
I emailed them to ask and had the PDF manual within minutes, _after_hours_ on a Friday night!

I have also bought some TIG consumables from them, since they are inexpensive and just easier than driving to a welding supply store.

Everlast machines have been great for me!

-brino


----------



## DavidR8

brino said:


> I am sure I could find slanderous web posts against any maker of any product.
> I put more trust in first hand experience.
> 
> My personal experience with Everlast has been FANTASTIC!
> 
> I got a great TIG machine and cooler from them several years ago.
> Then since that went well I also bought a plasma torch from them last year.
> I have nothing but good things to say about their products.
> Great price, very fast shipping, everything was packaged well.
> Good instructions for set-up and use.
> Both machines and their accessories are well built and have worked flawlessly!
> 
> I have never needed a true support claim.
> However, after I got the TIG machine I was afraid of burning up the original paper copy of the full manual in the shop.
> I saw that the manual was not available on their web site as the machine was newer.
> I emailed them to ask and had the PDF manual within minutes, _after_hours_ on a Friday night!
> 
> I have also bought some TIG consumables from them, since they are inexpensive and just easier than driving to a welding supply store.
> 
> Everlast machines have been great for me!
> 
> -brino



In a similar vein, yesterday I wrote to Everlast asking about breaker size for the 185DV and got a reply within an hour. On Easter Sunday. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General Zod

That's good, previous years there were lots of issues with their service.  I'm glad to hear it is working out for those who have shed out their hard earned cash for the machines.


----------



## Weldo

Regarding Everlast welders, a few years ago when I was in the market I found a youtube vid or two where a guy disassembled an Everlast and a comparable Miller.  It was interesting to see the difference in construction of the circuit boards and such on the inside.  

The Miller was more thoughtfully laid out, neater in appearance with fewer bridging wires, and the boards were more solidly attached.  Some of the Everlast boards were attached to each other in odd ways, necessitating the use of lots of wires to connect the boards and some boards had no physical fasteners other than solder joints.  All the Miller ones were screwed into place.

That being said, if you place the welder on a cart and move it very seldomly, it's probably a non issue.  If you had to move the welder around a lot or take it to jobs and such, the Miller would likely be more trouble free in the long run.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

DavidR8 said:


> The Alpha definitely get high marks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


@DavidR8 
I have used MANY different tigs. Even Fronius...I'm not going to say the AHP is better in every way, but 5-6K versus what..$800. Hands down AHP. Had mine for about 4 years now...I've done razor blades up to 1/2 hot rolled mild steel. I've always been impressed. I did add the CK flex-Loc torch and a Nova pedal....but AHP has listened and upgraded to a RotoFlex torch and Nova pedal standard now. That would have saved me 4-$500!


----------



## DavidR8

GunsOfNavarone said:


> @DavidR8
> I have used MANY different tigs. Even Fronius...I'm not going to say the AHP is better in every way, but 5-6K versus what..$800. Hands down AHP. Had mine for about 4 years now...I've done razor blades up to 1/2 hot rolled mild steel. I've always been impressed. I did add the CK flex-Loc torch and a Nova pedal....but AHP has listened and upgraded to a RotoFlex torch and Nova pedal standard now. That would have saved me 4-$500!



Thanks, AHP has the 201 on sale right now for $720 including shipping. They’re sold out till the end of April but I’ve got an inquiry into them for shipping cost to Canada. 
Currency exchange puts $720 USD at $1000 CDN. 
An Everlast 185DV is $1350 shipped. 

The AHP gets rave reviews and is better equipped than the Everlast. 

So the AHP is the route I’ll likely go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidR8

Heard from AHP. 

Guess I won’t be buying an AHP machine as they don’t ship outside of the US. 

Next!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

Man that sucks! If it wouldn’t cost a fortune, I’d ship it to you...guess you gotta do what you gotta do...


----------



## DavidR8

GunsOfNavarone said:


> Man that sucks! If it wouldn’t cost a fortune, I’d ship it to you...guess you gotta do what you gotta do...


Thanks mate, really appreciate the offer.
I've got an email into Primeweld asking if they ship to Canada. If they don't then it will be Everlast.


----------



## DavidR8

In conversing with Oleg Gladshtyen (owner?) of AHP he tells me that they are working on a program to ship to Canada but to wait a few months as they will have a new model coming out...


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

Yeah, AHP is a hungry new company. They do R&D, they listen and they get better. There are plenty of big/comfortable/complacent companies out there There is no reason to believe they are the supreme leaders. Good luck in your decision making..I'd say I feel bad for you, but buying new equipment? You'll be fine!


----------



## DavidR8

Looks like Primeweld will ship to Canada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

DavidR8 said:


> Looks like Primeweld will ship to Canada.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I hear really good things about those from people I talk to. One guy sold his AHP (no problems with it) but he switched to Primeweld. I'm guessing thats a good unit, bang for buck err...maple leafs...whatever you guys call your money.


----------



## General Zod

brino said:


> I have never needed a true support claim.
> However, after I got the TIG machine I was afraid of burning up the original paper copy of the full manual in the shop



It's one thing to ask for advice or have a question answered or email'd, and another thing to request technical support when a machine is malfunctioning.  Lots of people have great experiences and the machines work great, _until they don't._ 

This is a recent thread of someone asking about everlast.  Look at the latest post from VA Sawyer.  It may be "2nd hand reporting" from me, but it's 1st-hand from him.   No slander here, as that would imply _non-factual _information.



			Thoughts on Everlast Machines?? - Welding Tips and Tricks
		



Just trying to keep my welding brothers aware of other's 1st-hand experiences when actually having some problem with the machines.


----------



## DavidR8

Thanks @General Zod 
I'm comitting to a Primeweld 225 when they are next available. Part of what made the choice for me is the analog controls and the 3-year warranty and shipping.


----------



## DavidR8

Just ordered my Primeweld 225!
Thanks for the heads up @pgk 
Looking forward to learning a new skill!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## General Zod

DavidR8 said:


> Just ordered my Primeweld 225!
> Thanks for the heads up @pgk
> Looking forward to learning a new skill!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Remember: 

Don't tilt the torch more than about 5° from the vertical. (even 10° is too much if you actually measure it).
Don't extend the tungsten too far out of the cup.  Keep it to about 2x - 2.5x  the tungsten diameter to ensure initial success (later on you can see how much you can get away with).
Keep the arc length short (2-4mm), and keep it _consistently _at that length.
Argon flow rate (CFH): roughly 2x the "size" of the cup (in 1/16ths).
Stop immediately if you dip the tungsten and/or see the "orange dust of death" and/or see "bubbling" porosity.  If you see any of those, you must address these issues immediately to have any chance of success.







Good luck!


----------



## DavidR8

General Zod said:


> Remember:
> 
> Don't tilt the torch more than about 5° from the vertical. (even 10° is too much if you actually measure it).
> Don't extend the tungsten too far out of the cup. Keep it to about 2x - 2.5x the tungsten diameter to ensure initial success (later on you can see how much you can get away with).
> Keep the arc length short (2-4mm), and keep it _consistently _at that length.
> Argon flow rate (CFH): roughly 2x the "size" of the cup (in 1/16ths).
> Stop immediately if you dip the tungsten and/or see the "orange dust of death" and/or see "bubbling" porosity. If you see any of those, you must address these issues immediately to have any chance of success.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good luck!



Thanks Oscar!
Hopefully my steady hands will help translate into decent welds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

DavidR8 said:


> Just ordered my Primeweld 225!
> Thanks for the heads up @pgk
> Looking forward to learning a new skill!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad to see you starting with TIG. MIG IS easier, but TIG is more versatile and by far, more an art. Once you get TIG down, MIG is much easier, the other way around isn't true. Getting gas lenses will make things easier in the beginning (Furick or Edge), though there are good arguments why you should just suffer and learn with the standard ceramic cup. If you can purchase your own Argon bottle versus renting, it will save you TONS of money. I'm not sure how things work there in Canada, I assume similar. Start collecting a bunch of metal coupons and just get ready to rock. Zod pointed out a video (Justin at the Fabricator Series on youtube.) I have had (3) 8 hour classes, one on one with him. I would advise to watch some of his videos on the subject. 
He also has weldmetalsonline.com and sells all kinds of practice metals from basic up to very difficult, good stuff to order and convenient as well. Good luck, have fun!


----------



## DavidR8

Thanks @GunsOfNavarone. I’m looking forward to learning. 
I’m under no illusions that this will be an easy road but it’s something that I’ve wanted to learn for a long time. 

I can buy a 110 cubic ft bottle which is probably as big as I can manage on my own. A 250 is available but I don’t think I can manage a tank that large. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deakin

in this late so not going thru' all posts but i believe the first welder you get should be O/A. it teaches skills for all other welding operations and is a preferred method in many situations.

most crappy welders get a mig first and think they are a hero
my observations.


----------



## Weldo

deakin said:


> in this late so not going thru' all posts but i believe the first welder you get should be O/A. it teaches skills for all other welding operations and is a preferred method in many situations.



There's a lot of truth to this.  In welding school they started us with the oxy/acetylene torch.  It does an amazing job of teaching you about heat control and that is the very crux of welding.  It's been years since I O/A welded but I remember it being very enjoyable.  It's the most stripped down basic method of welding.  It takes lots of practice, just like anything, but it's very rewarding to gas weld.


----------



## brino

Weldo said:


> There's a lot of truth to this. In welding school they started us with the oxy/acetylene torch. It does an amazing job of teaching you about heat control and that is the very crux of welding. It's been years since I O/A welded but I remember it being very enjoyable. It's the most stripped down basic method of welding. It takes lots of practice, just like anything, but it's very rewarding to gas weld.



I took an evening oxy/acetylene course at the local community college about 25 years ago.
The biggest lessons I took away were:
1) how the metal moves during and after the weld.
2) how you can pause the heat on one piece to account for thicker materials

That was several years after a few lessons from my Dad on his big AC-only arc welder (he took a local college course on that ;^).

I still go back to O/A for any big heating and all brazing needs.

-brino


----------



## NCjeeper

We had quite a bit of O/A welding in our college welding course. Of course that was 1984.


----------



## GunsOfNavarone

I'm not going to rag on the roots of welding by knocking O/A, it takes a lot of skill and knowledge to be able to successfully pull off the clean straight cut of a plasma cutter or the perfect symmetry  of a skilled TIG welder, but there is a time and a place for the purist. I'm not taking a Amtrak cross country when there is a jet available. I even question how relevant manual lathes/mills will be in 10 years... There is a company all over instagram showing off heir hand held laser welder. TBH, I'd buy THAT! No heat, no warping and you can have a wire feed with it.
Laser weld


----------



## General Zod

DavidR8 said:


> Thanks @GunsOfNavarone. I’m looking forward to learning.
> I’m under no illusions that this will be an easy road but it’s something that I’ve wanted to learn for a long time.
> 
> I can buy a 110 cubic ft bottle which is probably as big as I can manage on my own. A 250 is available but I don’t think I can manage a tank that large.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



If they accept other tanks you can always look on craigslist to see what you can score.  It all depends on the gas supplier.   Mine will accept any tank on a trade so long as it has a valid hydrotest.  If it doesn't I just pay the hydrotest fee to make the swap happen.  I've scored argon tanks for $100 or so.  I have several, so I can buy more if one tank is depleted.  110-125 ft³ goes by fast when you're barely starting out and welding left-and-right to get the feel for things.   The high-pressure initial blast is what consumes a lot of gas.  The flow-rate can exceed 50 CFH for a split second, even if you're dialed in at only 20-25 CFH. So with a lot of short runs, all those blasts start adding up to lost shielding gas.


----------



## DavidR8

General Zod said:


> If they accept other tanks you can always look on craigslist to see what you can score.  It all depends on the gas supplier.   Mine will accept any tank on a trade so long as it has a valid hydrotest.  If it doesn't I just pay the hydrotest fee to make the swap happen.  I've scored argon tanks for $100 or so.  I have several, so I can buy more if one tank is depleted.  110-125 ft³ goes by fast when you're barely starting out and welding left-and-right to get the feel for things.   The high-pressure initial blast is what consumes a lot of gas.  The flow-rate can exceed 50 CFH for a split second, even if you're dialed in at only 20-25 CFH. So with a lot of short runs, all those blasts start adding up to lost shielding gas.


If lived in a place where industry was more prevalent I'm sure I could pick up a tank and do what you suggest. Unfortunately used tanks rarely, if ever come up for sale, or at least I've never seen one.

Definitely take your point on the volume of gas consumed.


----------



## jwmelvin

Around me, 80 cu ft is the largest customer-owned cylinder they will deal with. So I leased a 330 as the fill price is much less per volume. I have an 80 for MIG.


----------



## Weldo

GunsOfNavarone said:


> 'm not going to rag on the roots of welding by knocking O/A, it takes a lot of skill and knowledge to be able to successfully pull off the clean straight cut of a plasma cutter or the perfect symmetry of a skilled TIG welder, but there is a time and a place for the purist.



It's true that not many people would choose an O/A set up over TIG these days and for sure it does take lots of skill to manipulate the modern machines, but what I and some other guys were saying is that O/A does a great job of teaching you heat control.

I believe the reason that welding education often begins with O/A is that most of the people in the class have never seen molten metal before.  They don't know how it acts or how it reacts to various stimuli.  How big can the molten puddle get before it drops to the floor?  How long does it take to form a puddle in various thicknesses of material?  How fast can you move the puddle across the surface to form a bead?  Lots of things can be learned about molten metal in just a few minutes with an acetylene torch.

Also it's very intuitive to the beginner.  Move the flame closer to the workpiece and the piece gets hotter and melts faster.  Pull the flame away and it cools/solidifies rapidly.  You don't have to worry about arc length, amperage settings, wire speed, dipping tungsten, shielding gas flow rates or any thing else.  Torch set up and lighting is easily grasped by anyone with even a small amount of mechanical ability and you're ready to go.  Even the equipment can be had for a fraction of the cost of a TIG machine and you can cut and heat with it as a bonus.

I agree with your comment that if a person is looking to get into welding, an O/A set up is an archaic choice for an all around welding outfit but it's value as a teaching aid is still very valid even in these modern times.


----------



## DavidR8

Somewhat related question. 
Do you folks with O/A rigs have anything special about your house insurance?
(I recall someone, somewhere say that their fire insurance would be void with an O/A rig in the garage. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deakin

DavidR8 said:


> Somewhat related question.
> Do you folks with O/A rigs have anything special about your house insurance?
> (I recall someone, somewhere say that their fire insurance would be void with an O/A rig in the garage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



i don't have o/a at my house (it's nearby) but i don't recall any insurance co asking me that question. what kind of dog i have yes.


----------



## Buffalo21

DavidR8 said:


> If lived in a place where industry was more prevalent I'm sure I could pick up a tank and do what you suggest. Unfortunately used tanks rarely, if ever come up for sale, or at least I've never seen one.
> 
> Definitely take your point on the volume of gas consumed.



I see tanks dirt cheap, basically scrap value, as none of the local suppliers will fill them, no lease - no gas, not just used tanks, but new tanks bought elsewhere. I Have leased for years, I have 12-13 tanks, in the shop. They have multiple reasons why, insurance and liability issues, stolen tanks (questionable ownership documentation) , tank testing issues and certain gases are not filled locally (acetylene), which means, the tank testing ownership and testing issues, now involves another company (and their rules and regulations).


----------



## FOMOGO

Can't really answer on the insurance issue, you would have to check with your agent, but many homes have propane, or natural gas, which are probably more dangerous. I've had my O/A rig in my garage for almost 40 years, with no issues. Come to think of it, I did melt the clear plastic sleeves on two of my pinups when heating something in the vice with the rosebud once. Cheers, Mike


----------



## Weldo

Don't ever forget to use protection around your pinups!


----------



## Rkcubed

Here’s my shop. I use an antique Lincoln Idealarc 250. I’ve owned it for almost half a century and it’s used a lot. I also have a small Lincoln MiG.


----------



## brino

Rkcubed said:


> I use an antique Lincoln Idealarc 250. I’ve owned it for almost half a century and it’s used a lot.



That machine will outlive us both!

Welcome to the group.
-brino


----------



## 682bear

If ya'll don't mind if I bump this thread...

Here is my old dinosaur...




Its an old Miller Dialarc 250HF, TIG/Stick welder... its 600 lbs of transformer powered ugly, and when I strike an arc, lights flicker three counties away, but it welds so smooth!

It was made in 1984... I bought it several years ago from the original owner, along with the torch cooler and foot pedal that he bought with it in 1984.

I also have a much newer Millermatic 211 MIG welder that is currently in the shop getting a new circuit board installed.

Due to not-so-steady hands and less than great eyesight, I use the MIG more than the TIG, but I still thoroughly enjoy firing up the tig occasionally and running a few beads with it...

-Bear


----------



## General Zod

682bear said:


> I also have a much newer Millermatic 211 MIG welder that is currently in the shop getting a new circuit board installed.



Same thing happened to me 2 years ago.  I sold it and went with HTP MIGs and never looked back.


----------



## pontiac428

682bear said:


> If ya'll don't mind if I bump this thread...
> 
> Here is my old dinosaur...
> 
> Its an old Miller Dialarc 250HF, TIG/Stick welder... its 600 lbs of transformer powered ugly, and when I strike an arc, lights flicker three counties away, but it welds so smooth!



I also have a Dialarc HF.  It's a beast, and it keeps on working.  I had a rectifier and a relay go out in it several years ago, and my local shop had me up and running again for pocket change.


----------

